# How To Sell A Vintage Watch



## DavvaHill (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi there

I've specifically registered with this forum for advice, so please don't shoot me down in flames for asking anything stupid or repeating things that have been asked numerous times before.

My father passed away a short while ago and I'm helping my Mum have a bit of a clear out. Amongst lots of clutter is a Rolex Oyster Speedking which he had for his 21st birthday early in 1949. I've done a little research and understand the size counts against it (midsize which some people say can be Unisex).

I'm not going to do a sales pitch here or ask for valuations - I know (having scoured the forum) that this is frowned on. However, what I would like to know is, does anyone know how to go about selling such a watch. Obviously I could just put it on Ebay but I would feel a little vunerable doing that.

Thanks for reading and any advice you may have

Dave


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Firstly, sorry to hear the sad news.

Secondly (and it's not my place to tell you what to do), I'd keep something of such sentiment in the family - you might feel differently about it if you put it away for a couple of months.

Difficult to price it, as there aren't many about, but a search on Chrono24 may yield some ideas.

Good luck whatever you do


----------



## DavvaHill (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry, I realise my post may seem a little cold.

My dad's watch inspired me and they bought me my own Rolex for my 21st (24 years ago now!!!) - all my pride is on my wrist as I type. My Mum would rather the value be put to use than the watch sit in a drawer (in it's original box btw).

Ed - thanks for the reply btw.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

DavvaHill said:


> Ed - thanks for the reply btw.


No problem :thumbsup:

A picture or two may help someone with a bit more knowledge than me to help with a valuation.

You could also provide a picture of yours!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of your sad news, I lost my father 3 years ago and had to clear his affects too, not a job I enjoyed or would wish on anyone.

But to help you with your question, to gauge a price on items I wish to sell, or thinking of buying, I do an advanced search on eBay for completed items, this give me a 'going rate'.

The below search was for Rolex Oyster Speedking.

If this is a true value, I too would be inclined to keep it in the family.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Rolex+Oyster+Speedking&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&_okw=&_oexkw=&_adv=1&LH_Complete=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&LH_Auction=1&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=200&_fpos=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## DavvaHill (Feb 28, 2013)

Faze - thanks for the reply - it's that kind of response that made me register for the forum.

How do I add a picture (My Media)?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

There's a tutorial here http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637&st=0

I use Imageshack, but if you are having issues, just shout and I'll pass you my email and I'll up it for you.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I do believe that Poshtime have a couple for sale at the moment - take a look and get some idea of what a dealer charges

Cheers


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

first you do your research - which is what you are doing now, so full marks!

then you can sell it to a jeweller who sells similar items - the easiest transaction but will return the least amount

Or you sell it via an auctionhouse like Fellows, or eBay, but watch for the fees

Or you build up your post count on here and sell it to collectors where it will be cherished.

Are there any grandchildren that are coming upto 21? Save it for that?


----------



## DavvaHill (Feb 28, 2013)

It's a bit big - but here you go. Father and Son's next to each other.


----------



## DavvaHill (Feb 28, 2013)

ScotsWatches - thanks for the reply.

My son is 11 - so another 10 years to go - a shame to leave it lying around till then when he would be likely to just put it in a drawer too :-(


----------

